# Lebron to Team USA?



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

LeBron James, Stephon Marbury and Shawn Marion will be invited to join the U.S. Olympic men's basketball team, sources told the Associated Press. 

They decided to add the 19-year-old James, the NBA's Rookie of the Year, as the likely replacement at shooting guard for Kobe Bryant.


----------



## takeanumber3333 (Apr 18, 2004)

I read that getting in the car coming home from school in the PD. I really hope he dosent go, its just to much of a risk.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

His agent said he is planning to accept.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm happy and I'm worried. With the security concerns Lebron is basically the biggest target in Athens. The young future NBA uberstar with his millions of dollars is a symbol of everything that is American. And it would be horrifying if something were to happen to him while he was over there.

Hopefully he hires out an elite taskforce to be his security force.


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

They'll basically have a force field over there for sure to protect those guys. I'd be more worried about him clubbing with his homeboys back in the US.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

even so, Lebron wont be able to relplace Kobe on that team. Hes good but its still not even close, right now Kobe is the best player in basketball.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> even so, Lebron wont be able to relplace Kobe on that team. Hes good but its still not even close, right now Kobe is the best player in basketball.


Why is Kobe the best player in basketball? He's been subpar all year, and minus one 42 point outburst he's been subpar in the playoffs as well. best player in basketball? He's not even the best player on his own team.

And Lebron will replace him just fine. Lebron's understanding of the game already surpasses Kobe's "Me First" approach. Lebron knows how to play within the team concept and general flow of the game. That's something that is going to really help on a team like team USA. The only drawback is that you lose Kobe's shooting.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> even so, Lebron wont be able to relplace Kobe on that team. Hes good but its still not even close, right now Kobe is the best player in basketball.


I disagree, LeBron is better than Kobe RIGHT now I think...


----------



## Hawks4ever (Jun 6, 2002)

I like this. He brings passing, rebounds and the all-important fun factor. At least to me that is all important, because these olympics were shaping up to be a snooze fest.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If all goes well Lebron's performance could put him into warp speed on the trail to mega-superstardom.  This will be his chance to show the rest of the world and some of the doubters still in the US, just how good he is.

Could be a great thing for NBA basketball.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> If all goes well Lebron's performance could put him into warp speed on the trail to mega-superstardom. This will be his chance to show the rest of the world and some of the doubters still in the US, just how good he is.
> 
> Could be a great thing for NBA basketball.


I agree. This is a great opportunity for him, especially with a lot of the better players dropping out. He may get a chance to take a big role on the team, something I wouldn't have that would be possible previously when the team was fairly loaded.

I think he can bring a little bit of the magic of the original Dream Team back.

But mainly, this will be his chance to learn a lot by playing with other elite players (hopefully), under Larry Brown and a great staff, and just getting valuable playing experience. This could accelerate his game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah I'm really excited to see how he and Larry Brown interact. One of the things that really seperates Lebron from his peers is how quickly he learns, so he could really get a lot better really fast playing on that team.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*dream team=best basketball EVER.*



> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> I think he can bring a little bit of the magic of the original Dream Team back.


That is a stretch, but it should be interesting to see what LeBron and all those rooks learn from Marbury, Duncan and Iverson. Too bad Melo isn't going with them.


----------



## Cavs Central (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: dream team=best basketball EVER.*



> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> 
> Too bad Melo isn't going with them.


Melo's self bench against the Pistons has really hurt him, no doubt in my mind.

This is huge for LeBron in my opinion. As mentioned, he can play with some stars that can help his game progress. To me Bron' will play a vital part of this team just because of his energy and team emphasis.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Re: dream team=best basketball EVER.*



> Originally posted by <b>Cavs Central</b>!
> Melo's self bench against the Pistons has really hurt him, no doubt in my mind.


Melo will be there in 4 years most likely I hope. But mostly, I think Bron & them will learn a lot from Duncan. Hell even Kobe was learning stuff from Duncan.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: dream team=best basketball EVER.*



> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> 
> 
> Melo will be there in 4 years most likely I hope. But mostly, I think Bron & them will learn a lot from Duncan. Hell even Kobe was learning stuff from Duncan.


I agree, I've been wanting to see LeBron play with Duncan and I think this will be a huge opportunity for him to learn the game. Playing with great players is going to accelerate his development.


----------



## Cavs Central (Jun 15, 2004)

As a basketball fan, I'm really pissed off, I would do anything to see Bron, Melo, Wade, Amare and Booze play on the same team. They have been a part of 2 of the best draft classes of all time.

So Melo, you hurt yourself bro, don't put yourself above the team, the NBA will never forget what makes them look bad.


----------

